# Sprache und Eclipse



## MiBri (3. Mrz 2009)

Hallo Leute,

wo kann ich die Spracheinstellung von Eclipse auf Deutsch stellen?

Danke und Gruß


MiBri


----------



## Ebenius (3. Mrz 2009)

Eclipse - Sprache einstellen.

Ebenius


----------

